# PA System for a gym sized room



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

I work in a middle school, and our PA system in the gym is HORRIBLE!!!! It came with the gym, from the builder, in 2003. They have all the microphone equipment, I haven't been able to look at the amp, although I guessing that it is pretty beat up/not good. I am in the process of trying to convince my Athletic Director/Superintendent to allow me to look at building them, with the help of students. 
I don't really know what I am looking for when it comes to this. I have been on Parts Express looked around, I just don't know what I am looking at. I know that, in general bigger is better when it comes to the woofer/subwoofer combo. I don't know what horns to look at. I haven't ever shopped for them. Any guidance would definitely be appreciated.


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

I wouldn't contemplate buying anything until you take a look at what is there and what is usable. 

Is there an EQ? Is it properly adjusted? You might be able to improve the sound quality without spending any money.

*If you build speakers that are going to be flown, make sure that the rigging is both designed and built properly.*


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

eminence is a great for sound and price, they make horns too. a school likely has dealer account/tax id so pricing goes down.

what kinds of events go on in this room? what is the expected goal of the sound upgrade, and what are the noise limits imposed by the school? no point in some horn loaded 18 subs for school dances if they will continuously say turn it down.

also, pa on the used market is plentiful, sometimes super cheap as storage costs go up for large cabinets.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Dimensions of the space? Possible mounting locations? What's the space used for primarily? Public address? Music playback? Multi purpose? Performances?

You want to build a box? Or you're looking to buy an assembled box? Multiple boxes required?(see: dimensions)


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot about this thread. I had a quick response from Parts Express, asking for information, I then emailed them back, and have yet to response to that.
I found a Crown Com Tech 810, Sabine FBX-1020, Dukane source selector. 
The system will be used primarily for PA during games. There will be music before games and wrestling matches. There aren't really any dances ever held in this gym.
The size of the room, I don't exactly, but I would estimate 100ft by 80ft by at least 2 stories tall.
The system just sounds like it's 12 years old and just terrible. 
We auditioned a $15k speaker. It sounded GREAT, I just feel like we can do it in house for less, and use it as a educational opportunity.
Thanks for the questions. Some of that I hadn't thought of.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

No offence intended...

But I think you're in over your head. If you have to ask PE for advice you should not be trying your hand at speaker design for a space as harsh as a gymnasium.

The feedback fighter device is unnecessary if you understand gain structure and have aimed (flown) the speaker(s) properly. 

Which $15k speaker did you audition? Or was it $15k for the whole system?

In addition to the above I seriously worry about liability issues of building cabinets and flying them in a school. They need to be designed and reinforced for such use and you should be trained on proper rigging techniques.

I don't mean to rain on your parade but this is something I take quite seriously as it is what I do for a living.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

You may want to take a look at JTR speakers, which has a PA line and home theater line. I have the JTR 212s and I tell people most speakers get unhappy when you turn them up too loud, with my speakers you get unhappy before they do.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

that crown amp is not bad but its probably 1/3 fo what you need power wise, maybe 1/2 if bass for the music isn't important.

The feedback destroyer device is useless if not set up right, but if it is, and even if gains are set right, what happens when you have some uneducated staffer running around during a pep rally with a wireless mic all over the place? still, I hate feedback destroyers lol.

good entry level boxes for your needs, such as the electrovoice elx series, would be my choice personally, though I don't know and don't think they have fly points.

building in house will imo become more of a nightmare than its worth, most kids could care less and even if they do, do you have the time to devote to learning about rigging and what m10 points are for and how to use them?


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

See, this is what I needed to see and read. We do have a pretty strong Industrial Arts program with the high school, but if the liability outweighs any type of gains of price. I think it would be a neat project, but I can't stick my neck out professionally on something that might not be very good in the end. I also, just hate feeling like the previous admin got, not swindled, but I mean, we are a small school district and without a lot of expertise in these matters and I feel like they got sold a system that was not good then, and is worse now!
As far as the new speaker, all I saw was 1 speaker on a tripod. It sounded great, but--and this is my ignorance--it was only 1 speaker and cost $15k!!!
I know that was a little rambling...
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

You can do a lot better than a single speaker for $15k. I question if any single speaker can handle a gym. That alone would make me want a second opinion from somebody else. Sounds like somebody wants to sell you a $15k speaker.

I wouldn't use tripod mounted speakers in a gym unless you absolutely had to. I assume that was just for demonstration purposes.

Most gyms have bleachers on both sides which isn't really conducive to good coverage.

Gyms are horrible audio environments due to reflections, spraying sound where you don't need it increases reflections and reduces ineligibility. 

Line arrays make a lot of sense for this sort of thing.

This would be like $3k a pair, and less reflections and far better audience coverage than a single speaker.
CBT70J-1 plus 70JE-1 System Products | JBL Professional

Two pairs, one for each side, and a pair of Crown amps big enough to drive it would be less than $15k, and would leave budget to have them properly flown.

Heck, you could throw in a dbx 360 processor to get auto eq and good feedback suppression for another $800 or less


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have done a similarly sized gym using two CBT columns with extensions. 

Sounded quite nice. This was probably due to their pattern control in the lower frequencies because of the added extension.

I actually prefer traditional boxes like the Community IP6 as it allows me more versatility in mounting. The CBT is very limited in this regard... and in a gym I might be worried about them surviving basketballs and such. CBT cannot be flown.

You also have to consider how the system is going to be operated. What do you have for a mixer? I like the Soundcraft Ui16 for budget systems in schools as they usually already have iPads.


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

JVD240 said:


> I have done a similarly sized gym using two CBT columns with extensions.
> 
> Sounded quite nice. This was probably due to their pattern control in the lower frequencies because of the added extension.
> 
> ...



Didn't realize that.
Not being able to be flown really eliminates your best mounting options.


----------

